# Helix 7 vs. Helix 8: Funktionen/Akkulaufzeit



## smithie (26. April 2021)

Liebe Boardies,

ich schiele schon länger mit einem Update meines bisherigen HB 898 C SI auf ein Helix.
Bei mir spielen einige Punkte zusammen:

- Wunsch nach 360 ° Fähigkeit
- Schnellwahltasten
Beide Funktionen gibt's nur beim 8er, daher würde ich zum 8er tendieren.

- Akku (!):
Einsatzgebiet ist neben den deutschen Gefilden aber auch regelmäßig Skandinavien bzw. Irland.
Daraus ergibt sich, dass die Akkus max. die 2x Standard 7Ah bei 12V sein können, damit ich sie in den Flieger mitnehmen kann.

Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen, ob das mit so einem Akku überhaupt Sinn ergibt?
Oder muss ich mich von dem Gedanken wieder verabschieden?`
Wie steht's mit dem 7er? 

Freue mich über euer Feedback!!


----------



## smithie (3. Mai 2021)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## jkc (3. Mai 2021)

Helix 7 CHIRP MEGA SI G4 | Grandioses 7 Zoll Echolot ➤
					

Helix 7 CHIRP MEGA SI G4: Ein Traum für Bootsangler ✔ Fotorealistische Bilder ✔ Scharfe Fischsicheln ➤ Erfahre ALLES über den genialen Fischfinder!




					www.echolotprofis.de
				




Für das 7er sind 800mA Stromaufnahme angegeben, demnach könntest Du das Teil bei Entladung auf 30% Akkukapazität gute 12h mit Deinen beiden Akkus betreiben.









						Humminbird Helix 8 CHIRP MEGA SI+ GPS G4N | Alle Infos ►
					

Humminbird Helix 8 CHIRP MEGA SI+ GPS G4N: Erfahre, warum du mit diesem Echolot viel mehr fangen wirst ★ Hier informieren ➔




					www.echolotprofis.de
				




Für das 8er geben sie 1A Stromaufnahme an, da ginge dann nach knapp 10h der Saft aus bei Entladung auf 30% Akkukapazität.

Zu den Funktionen selbst kann ich nix sagen, da ich die Geräte nicht kenne.

Grüße JK


----------



## smithie (4. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank JK, das hilft mir weiter!!

Bei einem der beiden großen Echolotläden haben sie mir vom 8er abgeraten ("da hättest du auf jeden Fall auf einen größeren Akku umsteigen müssen"), wegen Akkulaufzeit.
Nun habe ich mir nach Deiner Rechnung mal mein altes 898 C SI angeschaut, das hat eine Stromaufnahme von 950 mA was ja quasi dem Helix 8 entspricht.

Mit meinem 898 komme ich i.d.R. mit einem Akku ganz gut hin (ich hab das Ding ja nicht den ganzen Tag laufen, z.B. wenn man an einer Stelle steht und die abfischt).

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt frage ich mich, warum die +-50 mA in dem 2x7,2 Ah Akku Setting nicht funktionieren sollen...??


----------



## smithie (5. Mai 2021)

hab die Frage nun mal auch dem Laden gestellt, update hier, wenn ich eine Antwort habe.


----------



## smithie (6. Mai 2021)

Erklärung: 
- die Geber ziehen zusätzlichen Strom
- die alten SI Geber z.B. des 898 benötigen weniger als die neuen MEGA SI
- die Hersteller geben das nicht an
- Erfahrungsgemäß endet eine sinnvolle Nutzung eines Akkus der Größenordnung 7Ah (Pb) beim 7er

Möglichkeit @Li Akku.
Guck ich mir an - da muss ich aber erst nochmal die Flugbestimmungen prüfen, was man da wieder mitnehmen darf und was nicht.


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2021)

jkc -> wie genau darf ich den "ich schmeiß mich weg Smilie" verstehen? 

Unplausible Erklärung/der Laden will was verkaufen? 

Die Sache mit dem Geber ist natürlich schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2021)

Jo, darum ging's.
Ne Stromaufnahme für ein Gerät anzugeben ohne die obligatorischen Komponenten mit einzubeziehen macht doch so gar keinen Sinn, was leider keine Garantie ist, dass das nicht trotzdem gemacht wird.


----------



## smithie (17. Mai 2021)

Also, kurzes Zwischenupdate: ich habe mich jetzt für das 9er entschieden. Es ist kein Unterschied bei der Stromaufnahme zwischen dem 8er und dem 9er. 
Das in Verbindung mit 2 neuen Akkus teste ich jetzt mal und werde dann mal was zur Laufzeit berichten, wenn ich das Ding am Wasser mit dabei hatte.


----------

